# More Pumpkins (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Completed eight more papier mache jack o' lanterns for the pumpkin patch area of our yard display.

The beast popping out the large pumpkin is also new and made from papier mache.

Several of the pumpkins feature a pushed out skull type of face instead of being "carved."

The pumpkin with the spiderwebs in the eyes is my favorite.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are just awesome - more excellent work from STOLLOWEEN!! 
Would love to see a how-to on one of these.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE the 'kins with the green demons coming out!!

Can you please bottle up some of your vigor and energy? I gotta wait for PMS to kick in before I can make even a *smidgen* of what you make each year. LOL.

Great work..and one thing I haven't seen mentioned before is: you take really great photographs. Lighting, angles- all good. Thanks.

5r


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are amazing. My papier mache skills are seriously lacking (aka they suck). Very creative stuff, as usual!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Holy crap! Those are super cool. All that work really paid off. Nice job(s)! Talk about hard-core mache.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Absolutely Awesome!:jol:


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

As usual, excellent work! We're going to try some of those for next year, and if they turn out half as good, I'll be happy.

Hopefully, I won't lose any fingers though... Or is that a requirement to appease the mache gods?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Totally Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool!! I'm going to refer to your How-To for (finger) tips!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Outstanding! My favorite mache pumpkins ever!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

STOLL strikes again
love 'em
excellent work
the web eyes are very cool


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

DAMN!!!!!

Love it Stoll. Hail to the Mache King!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!I absolutely love your work, Scott...Bravo!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are a true artiste!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

as Scourge999 put it:
HOLY CRAP!!
Man you're talented!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic!!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

And they said paper mache was something you did in kindergarten......fantastic job!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You are a Mache-ine. You have a very unique style to your props that sets them apart from anything I have seen, Scott. Keep it going!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

My envy is greener than your awesomely crafted Pumpkin Beast... *sigh*
Loving your stuff, as always!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are so AWESOME!!!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh my friggin gawd! Those rock! I want one! LOL

You just keep outdoing yourself.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

So original. Unbelievable.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, Scott, I'll suck it up and take one for the team... send me your least favorite of the bunch so you don't have to suffer looking at the one you feel you could have done better on. Hehehehe. Ok, that didn't work? Well, I'm not above begging... Please, please, please can I have one?

Outstanding as usual.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

As always, your work looks so freakin amazing! The webbed eyes are incredible although the creature coming out is unbelievably sweet too. Can't decide which is my favorite.

Your mache always looks awesome but you've outdone yourself this time, you really have!!

Beautiful!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

HEY! If Lady Nyxie gets one, I want one too! You should probably send me the best one though so everyone won't be fighting over them. The webbed eyes or creature one is totally fine, you pick!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic as usual!

I wish I had art talent....can't do anything. Painting a flat wall is difficult for me. SIGH!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I truly despise working in paper mache', so anyone who can produce items as great as these has my utmost respect. Great job!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

The one with the spiderweb eyes popped out at me first... I love them all though!


----------

